# Severe Flexion contracture of the PIP and DIP of the middle finger



## RaquelBorja (Mar 29, 2013)

Good morning coders,

I need your assistance, I need a code for release of the flexion contracture at the PIP and DIP joint of the right middle finger.  Patient is status post bomb injury of the right hand for which  a two stage flexor tendon reconstruction was done in another country and has now developed severe flexion contracture of the middle finger.  The tendon graft was fibrotic and it was compeletely tansected at the distal end of the middle phalanx and also at the PIP joint of the same finger. Wounds were left open covered with gauze applying a kerlix dressing and Webril and a volar splint was applied immobilizing the MCP jt.  I was looking at 

26455 
Tenotomy, flexor, finger, open, each tendon 

Do I need to add 52 because the wound was not closed?

As always your help is very much appreciated.

Raquel


----------

